# Returning a Rooted DINC2



## gospodinwizard (Oct 22, 2011)

What really happens if you return a rooted phone to Verizon? As many returns as they probably get I find it hard to believe they bother to check every phone.

That being said, I tried flashing a RUU P32IMG.zip through bootloader, but since Revolutionary apparently blocks hboot updates I'm still stuck with a bootloader that says "Revolutionary" at the top and is S-OFF. Is there any way to rectify this situation? The only avenues I have are fastboot and the SD card. For whatever reason adb just won't work or even see my phone. I've tried reinstalling drivers several times to no avail so SD Card and fastboot are all I can use. Any help would be appreciated since this phone has to go back to Verizon because it's stuck on the HTC screen, won't charge, and won't even boot into recovery.

Thanks


----------

